# Golf GPS Apps - Recommendations?



## ClayGolfer (Mar 16, 2011)

I just stumbled on to www.optimalclub.com looks like a pretty cool app but I know golflogix has the gps app market. wondering if anyone has tried one for iphone that they like.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I just got a Balckberry, so I'll be interested to head what you come up with. I already have a basic Sonocaddie, so I'm not looking for something to be better, just convenient if my Sonocaddie battery runs low like it did the other day.


----------

